# Kensyobudo



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just curious to see if there is any other Kensyobudo practitioner here? My father got me started with a friend of his at age 11 and I have found it to be useful even with just a bowie or kukri.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Just curious to see if there is any other Kensyobudo practitioner here? My father got me started with a friend of his at age 11 and I have found it to be useful even with just a bowie or kukri.


I love that kind of sushi!! Oh wait, I'm thinkin of something else..LOL


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------

